# Has anyone used progesterone to delay a period?



## NorthStar

Newbie on the board here, hi everyone.

My DP works offshore, and we've just started properly TTC, but now realise that it will be another 6 months before his fortnight home coincides with PD.

So, I really need to delay this next period/ovulation cycle by about 4 days otherwise it will keep happening whilst he's away. Only, I'm a bit worried that the hormones in the mini-pill will throw my system out, but I don't want to waste 6 months waiting for our schedules to sync. 

To further complicate things, I work away too, and in the past few months we haven't used BC but I knew that conception was not unlikely due to our work schedules. Where he works is offshore, so it's not possible for me to go up there and booty call him on peak day, so changing my cycle is our only chance.

Has anyone else had experience of this? And I'm also worried that with the slight chance I could be PG if I take this, google came up with articles on birth defects.


----------



## velo

Hi, and welcome! Are you cycles regular like clockwork to begin with? Do you chart / know for sure when you ovulate? I would definitely recommend consulting your GP before taking progesterone.


----------



## NorthStar

Hi velo, thanks for your reply.

Well I've just started to chart in the past month or so, I have a pretty regular 26 day cycle. I get pretty clear mitterschmerz indicator every month (which was around day 12 this month), also got positive result on OPK, and temp rise the next day, oh and the whole EWCM thing too.

So I'm pretty sure that my next window of oppoortunity will occur exactly 2 days before my partner is available. For the past few months we've been leaving it in the lap of the gods but one of us has generally been away every month without fail.

I was concerned that after 20 years on BCP that I shouldn't put any more hormones in there, but I don't want to waste 7 cycles, it has to be the lesser of 2 evils? My partner is super super keen, if it was within his power to change his work schedule he absolutely would. 

I've now made a doctors appointment, here's hoping for a sympathetic GP who doesn't give me the lecture about age LOL.


----------



## MrsRH

NorthStar said:


> Newbie on the board here, hi everyone.
> 
> My DP works offshore, and we've just started properly TTC, but now realise that it will be another 6 months before his fortnight home coincides with PD.
> 
> So, I really need to delay this next period/ovulation cycle by about 4 days otherwise it will keep happening whilst he's away. Only, *I'm a bit worried that the hormones in the mini-pill will throw my system out,* but I don't want to waste 6 months waiting for our schedules to sync.
> 
> To further complicate things, I work away too, and in the past few months we haven't used BC but I knew that conception was not unlikely due to our work schedules. Where he works is offshore, so it's not possible for me to go up there and booty call him on peak day, so changing my cycle is our only chance.
> 
> Has anyone else had experience of this? And I'm also worried that with the slight chance I could be PG if I take this, google came up with articles on birth defects.

the mini pill contains progesterone but at a lower dose.
The progesterone for delaying your period may or may not delay ovulation.
It's hit and miss!!

I'd have a chat with your GP and see what he/she says
sorry about the bad timing : (


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks, yeah I've had a look on the NHS website and what they do is give you a few days worth of mini-pill to delay the period for a few days, and fingers crossed this also delays the ovulation, I only need about 2 extra days:winkwink: 

There doesn't seem to be anything to delay ovulation at least that I can find in the internet (except stress and stuff like that!) but I'll see what the doctor says. 

When I started marking up our calendar for the next few months, I was a bit upset by this discovery, my partner has offered to go and bank some sperm (as I said he's very keen to make a baby!) but I think that's a bit extreme if I could just push my cycle out a few days to give us a fighting chance of au naturale.:dohh:


----------



## MrsRH

don't forget sperm can last for 2-3 days sometimes longer! so it may be ok finger crossed
x


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks. True though they would have to live closer to 12 days given our current work commitments which is why he's offered to bank a sample :thumbup: hopefully the minipill will do the trick:roll:

I'll post an update after the doctor visit - I figure there has to be a lot of other women in the same situation with partners who work offshore.


----------



## NorthStar

Doc said I'm good to go, have a script for the minpill to push my cycle back a few days (apparently it can take 2 cycles to achieve the optimum date).

Also told me I'm fit and healthy, and should have a good chance of natural conception :thumbup: fingers crossed!


----------

